# Juneau studios - buyer beware!



## pureevil548 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have had a terrible experience with Jay from Juneau Studios and understand that I am not alone. Last spring I made a large order from them which included a pneumatic door, talking skulls, 2 different pneumatic zombies, and a pneumatic head in a bucket (which I didn't receive). It took almost 5 months of excuses to get my products - minus one of the items I orderd. Additionaly, he sent me one product that was incorrect, sent a carpenter to my home to fix it, then didn't pay him so I had to take care of it. The pneumatic door was advertised as a flat door, it came as a refrigerator sized box. When I contacted Jay, he told me he decided to ship me a "chamber" and that it was actually better than what I had ordered. So I had to either alter my haunt or alter the propl. I also had to re-enforce the zombies as they were falling apart upon arrival. To this day, I still do not have my full order.
On top of this, I spoke to him in late November and he ordered two dozen tombstones that my business partner and I make. He stated that he wanted to do an exchange for products that he made. He wanted to exhange products at Transworld. We spoke several times until early January then all communications stopped. After many failed attempts to contact him I created a false identity and attempted to place an order with him - to which he replied within an hour. He requested a contact number. Once I gave him a contact number with the same area code and similar to mine, communications once again ceased.
At this time, I have two dozen tombstones made. I am out time and money for materials. I also do not have my completed order. I am also out the money he did not pay a carpenter to fix his error. Please understand I have no problems with someone who wants to change their mind, we all do. He could have told me he didn't want the tombstones and I would have appreciated the communication. I do however have a problem with paying a man for a product and not receiving it, as well as receiving products that are not what they were advertised to be, so much so that I am contacting the BBB and forwarding them all of my communications with him which include the missing products after being paid.
I want to make sure that everyone is aware of this, beware if you encounter him or his business practices.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

As long as this review stays on point and it remains professional, it will be allowed.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Pureevil - that really sucks that you went through all that. I'm sure the info will help anyone who may have been interested in a purchase from them. I hope you get some sort of compensation and satisfaction.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Never dealt with that company before but if I had experienced the same problem I would let everyone know about. That is very poor business practice. Thanks for the warning. Hope things work out.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just checked out the site. Nice looking props, but for the price, dang, you would think the company would stand behind their work. I'm sorry and I hope you can get things worked out.


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 1, 2012)

As of today I have received 3 emails from Juneau Studios. Not once did he address finishing my order and getting me the product I ordered. Instead he has stated that he takes his reputation seriously and that if I share the facts - he will sue me and the city I live in. I have informed him that I only want the product I ordered close to a year ago.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmm, sounds like word got around to him. If he values his reputation, he would fulfill his obligation. Word getss around, and the haunt world is wide.


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 1, 2012)

No, i was upfront and honest with Jay (Juneau Studios). I sent him a copy of the blog prior to posting it. I wanted to make sure he knew what i was doing and that everything i stated was supported by facts.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

All he has to do is make it right and hold up his end of the deal and he wouldn't have any issues.


----------



## baedden kole (Oct 17, 2012)

What grounds would he have to sue you or your town. You are the one that has been shafted on your purchase. Sounds like a scare tactic to me. I wouldnt stand for it. Attempt to contact one more time, then file your own suit to either get your order fulfilled, or your money back for the item. You, as a customer, have done nothing wrong.


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just and update...
I received an email from Juneau Studios today stating that he would be out of the office until April 15th and that he wanted my phone number (which he has had for a year) so he could begin work on completing my order at that time.
Oddly, my friend contacted him regarding making a purchase order 2 days ago and was told that he could begin his order immediately after he received payment and that it would take very little time since it was still very early in the year.

Again, buyer beware..


----------



## pureevil548 (Jun 1, 2012)

It is April 15th and Jay from Juneau is doing business yet still ignoring current customers who have not had their orders completed. 
Just a reminder to all as Halloween preparation begins - beware.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the updates. There are far more people who lurk, as opposed to post, who might not know about this guy.


.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

pureevil548 said:


> It is April 15th and Jay from Juneau is doing business yet still ignoring current customers who have not had their orders completed.
> Just a reminder to all as Halloween preparation begins - beware.


Do you know of any other customers who are having the same difficulties? I would have to wonder if the next thing to do would be to have an attorney send a letter to him recommending him to fill the order or a civil suit would follow. If there are other customers, have everyone involved file suit. It's apparent he's jerking you around, maybe involving civil action against him will put a fire under his arse.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I appreciate the reviews that fellow haunters put out! I can tell you that I won't be buying anything from them until we get an all clear. Unfortunately there are mistakes ...as long as you fix those mistakes..... I say you seek some legal counsel ( small claims court at least) about the missing product ( their stuff is not cheap) and also for the carpenter to come out and fix it.


----------

